# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Allgemein Hausbau in Thailand

## Greenhorn

Hab's jetzt doch gefunden, auf dem alternativen Weg war's dann ganz einfach.

----------


## Greenhorn

Haus und Haus kann ein riesen Unterschied sein, obwohl alles auf den ersten Blick sehr schoen und gleich aussieht.
Die gute alte Bauweise mit Tropenhoelzern ist heute nicht mehr zu bezahlen.
Viele Thais und auch Fallangs glauben heute, die Steinhaeuser waeren etwas besonderes, etwas besseres.
Jeder der vorher in einem echten Thai-style-Holzhaus gewohnt hat, wird ganz schnell merken, dies war ein grosser Irrtumm.
Die neue Bauweise mit betonierten Saeulen- und Querstreben-Geruest, welches mit den duennen Bimssteinen ausgemauert wird, ist billiger, aber auch klimatisch viel schlechter (ohne weiteren Einsatz von technischen Hilfsmittel.

Es werden zunaechst Loecher ausgehoben fuer die Saeulen. Diese Loecher sind in 60-80 cm tief/breit/hoch.
Dann wird unten ein Metallgitter einbetoniert (etwa 20 cm dick) aus dem die Baustahlstaebe fuer die Saeulen herausragen.

Hier koennen schon erhebliche Preisunterschiede vorhanden sein. Natuerlich ist die Tiefe/Breite/ und Hoehe des Pfostenfundaments ganz erheblich fuer die Stabilitaet des Hauses. Aber auch fuer den Preis! Mitentscheidend ist natuerlich auch die Armierung. Wieviel Eisen und wie dick werden eingebaut.

Alles Sachen, die man spaeter nicht mehr sieht (zumindest bis die ersten Bauschaeden auftreten).
Das bedeutet aber das man auf die Kleinigkeiten von Anfang an achten muss. Also schon beim Angebot muss alles genau definiert sein. 
Bei der Bauausfuehrung koennten dann, vergesslich wie die Thais sind, auch "Fehler" auftreten.

Diese Pfosten stehen in 3-4 Metern Abstand in allen Richtungen der Hausgrundflaeche.
Diese werden nun zunaechst nur ebenerdig aus dem Fundament herausbetoniert. Dann werden hier die Baustaehle fuer die untere Querstrebe eingebunden. Dies wird links und rechts etwa 30 cm hoch eingeschalt und ausbetoniert.
Dann erst werden die Pfosten weiter eingeschalt und betoniert (3-4 Meter Hoehe).

Dann wird zwischen den Pfosten ausgemauert. Billigbauweise mit einem der duennen Bimssteine(6-8 cm). Oben auf den gemauerten Steinen wird der obere Querriegel betoniert, auf dem spaeter das Dachgeruest aufliegt.
So, noch mal, weil dies sehr wichtig ist: die eigentliche Mauer ruht auf dem unteren Querriegel, der kein Fundament ist, sondern ein Quertraeger zwischen den beiden Pfosten. Das Erdreich unter dem Quertraeger kann entfernt werden, es traegt nicht zur Stabilitaet bei. Dafuer ist aber wieder der obere Quertraeger entscheident und natuerlich auch Anzahl und Staerke des eingebundenen Baustahls.

Ich bin zur Zeit nicht in der Lage etwas einzuscannen oder zu fotografieren (da es schuettet wie aus Eimern).

Deswegen nur noch eine Sache, bevor es langweilig wird.

Nachdem also dieses Gittergeruest steht und da wo gewuenscht zwischen den Pfosten ausgemauert wurde (in groesseren Raeumen steht meistens mitten drin ein Pfosten) kommt die Bodenplatte dran. Hierzu wird zwischen den unteren Querriegegel mit Sand aufgefuellt. Einen Stampfer oder Ruettelplatte habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
Die Armierung besteht meist nur aus einer einfachen Lage duennem Baustahlgitter.
Ein Absenken/Abreisen dieses Bodens und damit verbunden auch die Beeintraechtigung von allen Arten vob Rohren und Leitungen ist eigentlich vorprogrammiert.

So, Fachleute, die ihre eigene Bauplanung (mit Vollfundament, tragenden Waende, und .... und... machen werden) wollte ich hiermit nicht langweilen. Gedacht ist das fuer Leute wie mich (Wissensstand vor 4 Monaten), die die Absicht haben mal zu bauen oder ein Haus zu kaufen.
Ich hoffe auch es steht nicht schon mal in dieser Form an einem Platz, wo ich es nicht gefunden habe.
Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich noch einige weitere Ausfuehrungen machen, bin aber selbst auch noch an weiteren Informationen interessiert.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Braucht so eine Haus eigentlich eine Statik in Thailand? Oder kann jeder so bauen wie er meint das es paßt?

----------

> Braucht so eine Haus eigentlich eine Statik in Thailand? Oder kann jeder so bauen wie er meint das es paßt?


Bei größeren Gebäuden - ja.
Bei kleineren (Einfamilienhäuser) - jein.
Es müssen, anders als bei uns, mit dem Bauantrag im Büro des Obados auch Konstruktionspläne mit den Dimensionen der Betonteile, sowie der Eisenarmierungen vorgelegt werden.
Dies wird dann auf techn. Richtigkeit geprüft.
Bei "meinem" Haus hatte der Obado diesbezüglich schnell das Handtuch geworfen.
Er war aber sehr interessiert und kam öfter mal auf ein Schwätzchen auf der Baustelle vorbei.
Die Baugenehmigung hatte damals (1999) 150 Baht gekostet.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ist ja eigentlich ein Traum für jeden Häuslebauer!

----------

> Ist ja eigentlich ein Traum für jeden Häuslebauer!


Also, bauen in Thailand macht nicht unbedingt Spaß.
Selbst (oder gerade) für den Fachmann nicht.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Daniel Sun
> 
> Braucht so eine Haus eigentlich eine Statik in Thailand? Oder kann jeder so bauen wie er meint das es paßt?
> 
> 
> Bei größeren Gebäuden - ja.
> Bei kleineren (Einfamilienhäuser) - jein.
> Es müssen, anders als bei uns, mit dem Bauantrag im Büro des Obados auch Konstruktionspläne mit den Dimensionen der Betonteile, sowie der Eisenarmierungen vorgelegt werden.
> Dies wird dann auf techn. Richtigkeit geprüft.
> ...


Hallo Monta,
koenntest du kurz erlaeutern, was bei deinem Hausbau anders war?
Hattest du eine Baufirma mit Bauleiter oder hast du alles selbst gemacht.

@alle
Bei dem Angebot das ich hier habe, ist die Kopie eines 20-seitigen (genehmigten) Bauantrages dabei. Die Wertangaben in den Skizzen und plaenen kann man schon nachvollziehen. Trotzdem ist fraglich was nachher "drin" ist, wenn man nicht staendig kontrolliert.
Das ist ebenso mit der Qualitaet des Betons/Moertels. Ich kenne es halt, es soll eine moeglichst langsame Abbindung statt finden(feucht halten) sonst "verbrennt" der Beton. Wenn schnell drueber geputzt wird, kann man nicht mehr feststellen, dass man den Beton mit dem Daumen-Nagel zerkratzen kann.
Gehe mal schnell paar Fotos machen.

----------

Habe als Archi(tekt) selber geplant (mit Beschriftung der Pläne auf Thai), Material selbst gekauft, die Bauleute eingestellt und die Bauüberwachung und Bauleitung (Management) täglich selbst gemacht. 
Hatte deshalb keinen Bauunternehmer.
Die Bauzeit hat, incl. Gartenanlage und Inneneinrichtungen ca. 1 Jahr gedauert.
Was war anders?
Du hattest es ja schon in etwa beschrieben.
Keine Skelettbauweise, sondern Ringfundamente, freitragende Stahlbetonbodenplatte, tragende Wände, Außenwände 50 cm dick, tragende Innenwände d = 25 cm, mehrfach gespannte Stahbetondecke mit Überständen als Kragplatten.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Habe als Archi(tekt) selber geplant (mit Beschriftung der Pläne auf Thai), Material selbst gekauft, die Bauleute eingestellt und die Bauüberwachung und Bauleitung (Management) täglich selbst gemacht. 
> Hatte deshalb keinen Bauunternehmer.
> Die Bauzeit hat, incl. Gartenanlage und Inneneinrichtungen ca. 1 Jahr gedauert.
> Was war anders?
> Du hattest es ja schon in etwa beschrieben.
> Keine Skelettbauweise, sondern Ringfundamente, freitragende Stahlbetonbodenplatte, tragende Wände, Außenwände 50 cm dick, tragende Innenwände d = 25 cm, mehrfach gespannte Stahbetondecke mit Überständen als Kragplatten.


Ich hoffe, ich frage nicht zuviel, aber aus was sind den die tragenden Waende?

@alle
konnte keine Bilder machen, fing wieder an zu regnen.
Leider ist auch meine Musterbaustelle so gut wie fertig. Die habe 3 Haeuser (jeweils 3 Schlafzimmer usw.) in nicht ganz 5 Monaten hochgezogen. Echt Wahnsinn. Eine solch duenne Skelettbauweise habe ich noch nie gesehen. Die 3 cm "Abdeckung" des Baustahls wurde wahrscheinlich oft nicht mal inklusive Verputz erreicht.
Ansonsten, vor zwei Tagen fertig verputzt, heute Abend fertig gestrichen (ohne Voranstrich).  ::  
In den Ersten zwei Haeusern gibts schon Licht und abgehaengte Decken. Aussenmauer steht im Rohbau ueberall.
Die Thais sind begeistert, wie toll die Haeuser aussehen.
Ich haette Angst, bei Gymnastik-Uebungen aus Versehen durch die Rohrstaebe des Bestgestells zu treten und dabei ein ganzes Gefach rauszureissen.  ::

----------

> ...Ich hoffe, ich frage nicht zuviel, aber aus was sind den die tragenden Waende?...


Ruhig fragen, ich antworte gerne, auch per PN, wenn gewünscht.
Dir tragenden Wänden sind aus 2 Schalen Bimsmauerwerk (It-Block) mit Betonverfüllung.

----------


## Siamfan

Heute war schon alles wieder ausgeschalt

----------


## Siamfan

Das ist schon aelter :




Da wurden die ausgeschalten Saeulen in Folie eingepackt.

Ich denke auch das soll zu schnelles Austrocknen (+Rissbildungen) verhindern

----------


## Siamfan

Viele bauen sich ja auch einen (kleinen) Pool.

Ich Weiss nicht, wie es heute in den teuren Nobelanlagen aussieht, aber in den oeffentlichen Baedern in TH ist immer leer.
Sowas glaubt keiner in TH:


An richtig heissen Wochenenden ist auch noch voller.

Warum ist das so unterschiedlich?



In D (ACH?) hat es in den Schwimmbaedern rundherum einen Rand/ Sockel auf dem man sich stellen und ausruhen kann.
Kaum einer schwimmt Bahn auf Bahn! 
Meist schwimmt man einmal quer oder einmal laengs und dann macht man wieder Rast. 
Dazu ist auch wichtig, man kann sich oben auch einigermassen festhalten.

Fuer Kleinkinder (~6 Jahre und aelter) ist der Sockel und die Haltemoeglichkeit beim Schwimmenlernen sehr wichtig. Haben sie diese Ausruhmoeglichkeit nicht, kommt schnell Panik auf und dann wird meist nichts mehr mit schwimmenlenrnen.

Wer so einen Pool hat, fuer den sollte es eigentlich selbstverstaendlich sein, der Frau und Kinder und allen anderen Zwergen der Familie das Schwimmen beizubringen.

----------


## Siamfan

Da wir keinen Pool hatten, haben wir immer in den oeffentlichen Baedern fuer Aufregung gesorgt, wenn wir (mit viel Spass) Seenotrettungsuebungen gemacht haben.
Was machen, wenn man ohne Schwimmweste im Meer treibt.
Zum Beispiel:


Krtaefte sparen, aber in Bewegung bleiben und keine Panik!

----------


## Siamfan

Starkstromanschluss, fuer mich ein MUSS!

----------


## Siamfan

Hier in der Stadt ist noch ein kleines Wäldchen. 
Das wird jetzt jetzt wohl Baugebiet!? 



Ob es eine Bürgerbeteiligung/ UVP gab,  ist hier nicht in der Nachbarschaft bekannt. 
Die Erschließung des Bereiches dahinter, ist nicht sichergestellt. 

Die Bürgerbeteiligung müßte öffentlich bekanntgegeben werden.  Dazu steht in D in der Hauptsatzung der Kommune wo veröffentlicht wird. Dazu werden Lokale Zeitungen oder Amtsblätter benutzt. 
Beides gibt es nicht in TH. 
Wie kann es da eine Bürgerbeteiligung geben,  wenn die Bürger davon nichts wußten.

----------


## Siamfan

Mir erschließt  sich nicht,  wie die da was erschließen wollen. 














Erschließung ist hier Privatsache,  dadurch wird aber auch nie das Öffentliche Interesse berücksichtigt. 

Hier gab es in der Stadt eine voll heftige und schon gefährliche Schlaglochpiste. 
Da kam irgendwann raus,  das war,  obwohl Durchgangsstraße,  Privatgelände

----------


## Siamfan

Ich möchte nochmal versuchen,  rüberzubringen, warum ich so für eine durchgehend Fußbodenplatte bin und das jedem nahelege. 
Ich wohne hier in Miete und habe im 3.Stock einen Hong Naam und einen im Erdgeschoss  (1.Stock).

Irgend wann fiel mir auf,  das Wasser lief nicht nur im Bodenabflusssieb weg,  es versickerte auch recht beachtlich durch die Plattenfugen im Boden. 

Vor einem Jahr etwa brachen bei immer mehr Bodenplatten Ecken ab,  und dann gab es auch einen Riss in der Toilettenschüssel.










Ich vermutete,  die Platten waren unterspült und es entstand immer mehr Hohlraum darunter. 

Ich habe deswegen etwa einen Beutel Fugenmasse stark verdünnt eingeschlemmt und dann im Bodenberich alles neu verfugt. 

So wie es aussieht,  habe ich das einigermaßen zum Stillstand gebracht. 
Beim Ablauf der Toilette bin ich mir allerdings nicht so sicher. 

Sicher bin ich mir,  wenn man als Fußbodenplatte,  wie oben aufgezeigt,  quasi eine Zwischendecke, wie zum zweiten und jedem weiteren Stock betoniert, wird es diese Probleme nicht mehr geben. 
Das kostet schon etwas mehr,  aber macht sich nach einigen Jahren bezahlt.

----------


## Siamfan

Bei Bau gegenüber der EGAT-Bauhofes hatte ich nur angehalten,  weil ich gesehen hatte,  es waren Gasbetonsteine und Backsteine zum Ausmauern der Gefache geliefert worden. 


Dann sah ich aber das:

Da wurde eine schwere Mauer betoniert,  um die freihängende Mauer der Nachbargrundstücks nach rechts,  abzufangen. 

"Interessant" die "Verstrebung" der Nachbarmauer,  bis zur Fertigstellung der neuen Mauer. 

Bei uns wuäre da der Begriff "Siemens-Lufthaken" gefallen. 

Zur anderen Grundstücksseite hatte man aifgefüllt und mußte auch mit eine massiven Mauer abstützen. 


So was kann alles erheblich verteuern!

----------


## Siamfan

Fortsetzung:
Die linke Mauer ist wohl fertig. 

Die rechte Grundstücksmauer sieht jetzt so aus:

Ich habe immer wieder im Vorbeifahren gesehen,  man hat zwischen den beiden Mauern mit loser Erde verfüllt. 
Ich habe nie gesehen,  dort wurde verdichtet. 
Nach meiner Einschätzung,  sollte das so bleiben,  wird die Mauer des Nachbargrundstücks, sich irgendwann "setzen".
Wird man aber doch verdichten,  wird sich auch eine "Bewegung" einstellen. 

Es entsteht jetzt auch zwischen den beiden Grundstücken ein Streifen "Niemandsland".
Das ist wohl in TH so üblich. 

Ansonsten ist man feste dabei,  die "Fachwerke" auszumauern.

----------

